# The Natives Are Getting Hostile – Freshwater 12-17-09



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

For Thursday I had made plans to head out into the salt marsh, in complete disregard of the bad weather forecast. [smiley=rain4.gif] However, when a bout of insomnia still had me tossing and turning at 3:30am that morning, I conceded the day and shut off both alarms, took a sleeping pill and eventually woke at around 10:30am. [smiley=sleep1.gif] Annoyed that my plans had been ruined, I decided instead to attempt a bit of local bass fishing. 


With the wind whipping as it was, I figured live bait would be the only way to go, so I pointed the truck in the direction of an area where I’d had good luck netting wild shiners previously. In only 6 to 8 throws I had a whole bucket full of beautiful, fat wild shiners that were sure to earn me a strike or two.[smiley=yeah.gif]










Next stop was the old big bass hole, which has consistently produced for me time and again, but where I’m now getting grief from the self-proclaimed “owners”, who according to the property appraiser’s website do not actually own the land. 


In short order, I managed four solid strikes with two 6lb+ bass landed, before getting chased off. [smiley=toast.gif] I only had time for this one unmolested photo, as the second catch was witnessed by a rather irate audience. [smiley=cussing.gif]










Although, there were a few words exchanged, I didn’t push the confrontation too far, other than to point out that they don’t own the lake or the property around it. [smiley=pain10.gif] I plan to continue fishing there, so less is more in this case, and I just wanted them to know they weren’t fooling anyone. [smiley=tongueout.gif]


After leaving the rest of the big bass for another day, I released all the remaining shiners into my private pond, which should be quite a treat for the growing bass population there. [smiley=woot.gif]


I’ve also fished a few other times this week, mostly right before dark, throwing topwater flies or plugs. Had quite a few smallish takers, but when they’re on top, size doesn’t matter a whole lot.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice man but i'll tell ya that i remember the day when i could cast a shiner like the one pictured and i swear the bass were waiting with their mouths open ready to inhale said shiner upon splash down,,,, aahhhh those were the days ;D


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice blacks! Why were they giving you schnitt?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i like the one picture with the button down shirt, kinda looks like your on your way out to the disco  ;D ;D


----------

